# PLANNING NLP SOLO TROUT TRIP



## PERCHGILL (Feb 19, 2012)

In the hope that my plan to get up north, the last week of September, for a few days to fly-fish a stream or two, I'm coming to you, (with hat in hand), to let you know that I'm open for suggestions (of general areas to explore or to avoid). After doing the research, (DNR Trout Trails, MSF, Michigan Trout Streams book, etc), I've kinda settled on trying the Black River (& perhaps the Pigeon River) in the Pigeon River State Forest. I'll be doing this trip on my own, so I've identified what are supposed to be a few easily-waded stretches. Thinking of camping at the Pigeon River State Forest Campground, as a base camp, then drive over to the Black River to fish. (Could also just fish the Pigeon River from there as well). I'll also be checking in at the park headquarters for their suggestions. Not in search of trophy fish, but rather, hope to land a few trout, hungry enough to go after some of the flies my uncle of 92 years has tied for me. Then, decompress at a pine-knot campfire. I've read that the elk are bugling in that area at that time of year also. The Au Sable is also a possibility, but I've done that before & have not fished in the PRSF. I'm open for anything in the NLP. Not looking for your hard-earned honey-hole/stretches, just hope to avoid some places that look good in print, but turn out to be a real disappointment once you get there. Comments or PMs much appreciated. Tight lines.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I've found the information in the trout trails to be accurate as far as wadability of certain stretches is concerned.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Holy Water is pretty great at that time of year. Low angler numbers, and hongry Trout. Specks and Browns are beefing up before spawning. There are still Hoppers and Mice about, and they are about as big as they'll ever be - presenting nice meals for fish. Streamers can be real productive, too.


----------



## Alex Andrzejewski (Jun 28, 2017)

PERCHGILL said:


> In the hope that my plan to get up north, the last week of September, for a few days to fly-fish a stream or two, I'm coming to you, (with hat in hand), to let you know that I'm open for suggestions (of general areas to explore or to avoid). After doing the research, (DNR Trout Trails, MSF, Michigan Trout Streams book, etc), I've kinda settled on trying the Black River (& perhaps the Pigeon River) in the Pigeon River State Forest. I'll be doing this trip on my own, so I've identified what are supposed to be a few easily-waded stretches. Thinking of camping at the Pigeon River State Forest Campground, as a base camp, then drive over to the Black River to fish. (Could also just fish the Pigeon River from there as well). I'll also be checking in at the park headquarters for their suggestions. Not in search of trophy fish, but rather, hope to land a few trout, hungry enough to go after some of the flies my uncle of 92 years has tied for me. Then, decompress at a pine-knot campfire. I've read that the elk are bugling in that area at that time of year also. The Au Sable is also a possibility, but I've done that before & have not fished in the PRSF. I'm open for anything in the NLP. Not looking for your hard-earned honey-hole/stretches, just hope to avoid some places that look good in print, but turn out to be a real disappointment once you get there. Comments or PMs much appreciated. Tight lines.


Shoot me a PM for some info if you would like. I grew up around there and consider it my home waters. I would be glad to point you in the right direction or answer any questions you might have.


----------

